
I Love My Chicken Wire Mommy (2007) - Tomte
https://web.archive.org/web/20071102022046/http://benbrown.com/says/2007/10/29/i-love-my-chicken-wire-mommy
======
scotty79
Important thing when you allow people to give negative marks to others is that
they should also get some negative value for thumbing someone down.

That's how society works. Punishing bad actors is left to people who agree to
suffer the cost of dealing punishment.

There are such people. Punishing is to pleasent for them to have bo cost.

------
Uhhrrr
I'm curious as to why points didn't work for their site, but they seem to have
worked at least ok for this site, where they get you the ability to downvote,
and great for Reddit, where they're completely worthless.

